# Non trading companies and tax



## Moral Ethos (28 May 2010)

Is there any legal obliglation on a non trading company that has never traded to register for tax?


----------



## Joe_90 (28 May 2010)

S882 (2) TCA 1997 
Every company which is incorporated in the state or which commences to carry on a trade, profession or business shall, within 30 days from the date of such commencement, deliver to the Revenue Commissioners a statement in writing containing the particulars of the company.

The Form CRO 11F http://www.revenue.ie/en/tax/it/forms/11fcro.pdf

While the legislation refers to 30 days from the commencement, if not trade commences date of incorporation may be substituted.

A company can be struck off for failure to register with Revenue.


----------



## papervalue (28 May 2010)

Moral Ethos said:


> Is there any legal obliglation on a non trading company that has never traded to register for tax?


 
I dont think you have to. If non trading and not trading, comany bascially dormant, it only creates meaningless paperwork.

if position changes and you begin trading-register for corp tax and maybe vat and paye/prsi in due course

If non trading still have to meet company office obligations 

I would assume if director of non trading company with shares over 15% file director rax return


----------



## Moral Ethos (28 May 2010)

I was under the impression that Revenue will send you a CRO 11F and you then send it back? They will get around to it eventually?
I have never seen such a form for any company I have been involved with.

I do agree it is silly registering a dormant company for CT, VAT or PAYE. Unless of course you love sending in zero returns.


----------



## Carey (28 May 2010)

It is very hit and miss with Revenue sending out those forms. If they send you one do complete it and send it back. They cannot strike a company off without first sending the the form. 

If a company is dormant there is no need to register for CT etc.


----------



## papervalue (28 May 2010)

Carey said:


> It is very hit and miss with Revenue sending out those forms. If they send you one do complete it and send it back. They cannot strike a company off without first sending the the form.
> 
> If a company is dormant there is no need to register for CT etc.


 
I say now it is very rare for them to send them out. The form is a good idea but a lot of companies are formed and them dont start trading for 6 to 9 months later

In last few years have not seem revenue looking for this form from any new copmany that did no file it. A tr2 form bascially gives them same info


----------

